# Unique Detail : 6 Series BMW Rejuvenation Detail



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All

Here we have 2008 6 series Bmw that came in for some rejuvenation,all callipers and hubs where painted with logos applied,the convertible soft top was deep cleaned re-coloured and re proofed.the paintwork recieved a Mild Correction with some deeper scratches bieng attented too.

Pictures for your viewing starting with the Caliper before and after pictures.









































































After the calipers where completed we then moved onto the roof wich was re-coloured with two coats of black dye and two coats reproofer.




























Once the calipers and roof was complete we moved onto the paintwork which recieved our mild correction package which also included some deeper scratches bieng removed.
Below are a few pictures showing the general condition of the paint.

Before








After









Before








After









Before








After


























Some of the deeper scratches where wet flatted after checking the depth with PDG.




























Below are a few pictures of the car after the correction & refining stages had been completed but prior to its final snow foam and rinse and moving into the lsp room for its protection stages.














































Protection was completed using Polishangel Cosmic which was left over night before topping off with two coats of Polishangel Centurion.
Wheels and Calipers where sealed with Carpro Dlux.




























Onto the finished shots.































































































































If you got this far thanks for looking.

ATB
Andy​


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Another great turn around mate, love your work.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

What a major difference your detailing has done to revitalize the 6.
Could I ask what paint you used on the calipers please and how you went about it....hand paint or spray paint
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Iacraig (Jan 11, 2015)

Great job. Painted calipers finish off a quality alloy so well. I'd love to have my new A5 ones done but have no means to remove the wheel, might look into getting a professional to do it. Anyone had this done and have an idea of costs?


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Great work on a lovely motor!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

great stuff, the calipers and wheels look really good together, and now the paint is looking great too, top job:thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Brilliant work again 

I'm not the only one massively impressed with the calipers then :lol: is that a gun finish?


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A beautiful result on a very nice car.

John Tht.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks good. 
However I would question what look like m callipers on a non m car...


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

What's wrong with that. I have M3 calipers on my non M 328I?


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Love the blue calipers! What a fantastic turnaround too. I have yet to be disappointed with anything you have worked on. A credit to your work ethic.


----------



## kermnitz (Aug 1, 2008)

Great job ! Good choice on the blue calipers,I done mine like that last year on my 35is as they started rusting after 3 months old !


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work as always andy


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Lovely gloss! Massive improvement on that scratch. Top work!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

scratcher said:


> Brilliant work again
> 
> I'm not the only one massively impressed with the calipers then :lol: is that a gun finish?


Hi Scratcher,yes it gun finish:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Rollini said:


> Looks good.
> However I would question what look like m callipers on a non m car...


No standard factory calipers,,customers asked for M logos:thumb:


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Lovely car, always liked these... not see that many around though.

Great work


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

The value just went up 10% with this perfect detail.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Andy


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Stunning.... :argie::argie:


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Did you have to take the calipers off first before painting?


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Wouw what an amazing job! Nice touch to do olso the calipers, this realy finish the car.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

techman56 said:


> Did you have to take the calipers off first before painting?


These where done in situ techman:thumb:


----------

